# Help with work issues seminar, 20 October



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Infertility Network UK (registered charity no. 1099960) ​The Labour Relations Agency will do a seminar on Employment Rights/Issues relating to fertility treatment!​Fertility Information Day, Northern Ireland​Saturday 20th October 2012​09.30am - 4.00pm​Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel,​Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD​Presentations and workshops on:​New developments in research/treatment​Fertility/Embryology explained​Donor treatments​Nutrition/ Alternative therapies​Emotions/Stress​Workplace Policies & issues​Exhibition stands including clinics​and support organisations​Cost:​£25.00 for professionals​*Limited places available - please book now!*​*Ring Freephone 0800 008 7464 and pay via debit card.*For more information contact:​[email protected] or​ on 02890-825677, text 07837 987562​This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites​


----------

